# T8 Fixture, High Output?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> What is the difference between these 2 96" Fixtures? They both use the same lamps, HOW is one "high output", and about $20 more?:blink:
> 
> Cheaper one:
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...P_PARENT_ID&storeId=10051&Ntpr=1&ddkey=Search
> ...


One is heavy duty and one is not otherwise there in no difference in light output.

Neither is High out put.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

lol I didn't even see that on their page, the sticker at the store said HIGH OUTPUT, so I searched the SKU, and didn't even notice the web page said heavy duty.

OK, so what makes it heavy duty? Better ballast, 2 ballasts instead of 1 for the 4 lamps?


----------

